# Editing Photos Into Lies



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 6, 2017)

Each set is a pair of the same photo, one edited on a fairly basic and free, no-download-needed program, and one not edited. 


Bottle base is embossed and, at bottom of photo, damaged. Damage has been lessened and embossing erased. 

The lamp is clear and green with yellow globe and black background showing gentle yellow glow-- or, is the lamp clear and yellow with off-colour oil in it and a bright purple globe and matching glow on black background?
1940 lambs photochrome. 

Was a piece of paper with lambs over a paper (this told me there was likely something behind this photo, which happened to be a print from 1918). Now it's a single sheet of gray like a photographer's backdrop, and plant matter. 

With Photo-Shop, I'm sure I could add in text and create defect-effects (like birdswing) if I truly wanted to. This is a very basic and free program that I've been using recently to remove glare from photos and unwanted background. (In the lamps photo, there are actually little shiny metal tacks present along the bottom of the back board. I edited them out!). 

I'm not really giving a fun presentation. I'm giving a warning for you when buying online. Each photo takes 5 minutes. People could easily edit their photos to fool you into thinking something is a different colour than what it really is. If it looks 'off', it probably is.


----------



## botlguy (Feb 7, 2017)

Good tutorial Robert, thanks for the warning.
Jim


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 7, 2017)

For some reason, the program wouldn't save this photo, but I edited the snow hill to look bigger, removed tree branches, and removed my friend.
(Same photo.)


----------

